# ice jerseys for garmin-chipotle



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Robbie V was show casing the jersey for warming up.. and saying they put ice in the back sleeve and keep the jersey frozen in cold water.

It looks like vande de velde has a big glob of ice in his jersey on his back..I'm not sure if it is a camel back or if he is using ice for the TT? 

the other gerolsteiner rider, shumacher?, looked like he had a hump?


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

*schumacher*

had a bag of red blood/epo/caffeine/cocaine in there to beat cancellara by 40 seconds, and millar by almost 2 minutes.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

^ lol


----------



## Racer C (Jul 18, 2002)

The hump in Vandevelde's jersey is the radio. The Garmin team has been warming up wearing ice vests. I guess Allen Lim did some research and found out that if they keep their core cool while warming up, they had better performances.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Racer C said:


> The hump in Vandevelde's jersey is the radio. The Garmin team has been warming up wearing ice vests. I guess Allen Lim did some research and found out that if they keep their core cool while warming up, they had better performances.


yep... the same Dr Allen Lim that told Floyd Landis to pour lots of water on himself during a famous TdF stage a few years back.


----------



## Racer C (Jul 18, 2002)

Creakyknees said:


> yep... the same Dr Allen Lim that told Floyd Landis to pour lots of water on himself during a famous TdF stage a few years back.


I'm confused...do you mean that Allen Lim is full of crap, or that the ice vest thing is a thinly veiled doping thing? Or...?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Neither. Just pointing out it's the same guy and the same goal - better performance thru cooling.


----------



## Racer C (Jul 18, 2002)

Creakyknees said:


> Neither. Just pointing out it's the same guy and the same goal - better performance thru cooling.


Ohhhhh, ok. Sorry.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*Jd*

landis had jack daniels poured on him to keep cool. that raises your testosterone. that's why he tested positive.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Racer C said:


> The hump in Vandevelde's jersey is the radio. The Garmin team has been warming up wearing ice vests. I guess Allen Lim did some research and found out that if they keep their core cool while warming up, they had better performances.



I don't know who deserves the exact credit for cooler during warm up period but it is not a concept discovered by Allen Lim. The ice vest is something that was available to riders before like Lance, so even that was soemthing that perhaps was first reported today, but has been around too.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Oregon State uses a vest with a similar idea from Nike under their pads. Cold water is pumped while on the sidelines through their vest to keep their cores cool.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

ice vests are nothing new. however, these were jerseys with ice pockets. a tad different, but same idea.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

weltyed said:


> ice vests are nothing new. however, these were jerseys with ice pockets. a tad different, but same idea.



that's what I thought I saw - skinsuits with ice pockets.

and it looked like vandevlde and shumacher had larger humps and weren't using camelbacks.


----------



## WeakMite (Feb 20, 2005)

cold water makes me shrink


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

These ice vest were first introduced by Nike for the USA team only, in the marathon and longer distance events at the 2004 olympics. You wear them to warm up- for a couple of hours even before you start. The americans had stand out performances because of these things, it really took the rest of the world by surprise at how well the americans ran. 

The thought behind it is to reduce your core body temperature a few degrees so that you don't have to work quite as hard to keep your body cool. It is sort of like starting the race with a slower resting heart rate then normal- you have more room to increase in temp. then you normally would. 

The thing about these things is that an ice cooler won't chill them. They have to be put into a subzero- like meat locker- to get them cold/frozen.


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

bas said:


> that's what I thought I saw - skinsuits with ice pockets.
> 
> and it looked like vandevlde and shumacher had larger humps and weren't using camelbacks.


I think that was Danny P with the hump- VdV didn't have that hump. 










*EDIT: *I stand corrected. I just watched the VS coverage, VdV started the ITT on stage 20 with a huge hump, but finished with no hump. It must have been a camel back.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Kestreljr said:


> The thing about these things is that an ice cooler won't chill them. They have to be put into a subzero- like meat locker- to get them cold/frozen.


the looked cold in the ice cooler with ice+water. I didn't see any meat lockers.


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

During the Philly race the soigneurs for Slipstream (Garmin) were filling socks with ice and handing them off to the riders in the feed zones. The riders would stick them down the neck of their jersey to help keep them cool. This could be what caused VdV's vanishing hump.


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

Kestreljr said:


> The thing about these things is that an ice cooler won't chill them. They have to be put into a subzero- like meat locker- to get them cold/frozen.


Wow, they've found a way to break the laws of thermodynamics.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

I wonder how long til this becomes available to consumers. This would be nice to have for those afternoons at the velodrome. Imagine getting scorched in a 333meter wok for a few hours.


----------

